

Simple blog system using Nodejs, Express, Mongoose, Markdown and Coffeescript - guidefreitas
http://www.guidefreitas.com/2012/10/new-blog-system-using-nodejs-express.html

======
ayi
"Nodejs, Express, Mongoose, Markdown and Coffeescript" well, sounds simple.

------
doublerebel
This is exactly what I've been looking for. Sorry it hasn't gotten more
attention! I've seen enough versions of the git-powered statically-generated
blog. Something with a simple admin interface (so I really can use it from
anywhere) and built on the tools I'm using right now, is perfect. Thanks, I
will absolutely be adopting this for my own site.

------
primitur
How to install?

